# The sound of silence



## Don Haines (Apr 23, 2013)

So today is the much anticipated April 23 day of announcements... When the earth shakes and both the 70D (new sensor technology) and the 200-400 lens ( rumored to exist longer than Bigfoot and the Loch Ness monster) get revealed to the world......

So far, silence....


----------



## Ontario55 (Apr 23, 2013)

Lets hope "Silence is Golden" and that when and if there is any announcement that it's a good one.
I'm waiting to pull the pin and buy a new version 7D
Hurry up Canon


----------



## hamada (Apr 23, 2013)

canon just anncounced that they will make no annocument today.


----------



## Click (Apr 23, 2013)

hamada said:


> canon just anncounced that they will make no annocument today.


----------



## Dylan777 (Apr 23, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> So today is the much anticipated April 23 day of announcements... When the earth shakes and both the 70D (new sensor technology) and the 200-400 lens ( rumored to exist longer than Bigfoot and the Loch Ness monster) get revealed to the world......
> 
> So far, silence....



They did...#1 DSLR maker in the world ;D


----------



## charlesa (Apr 23, 2013)

No 1 and with a dearth of products...


----------



## Pieces Of E (Apr 23, 2013)

Where the heck is the EOS-M firmware update??


----------



## bigal1000 (Apr 23, 2013)

Pieces Of E said:


> Where the heck is the EOS-M firmware update??



Yea Canon where the hell is it!


----------



## x-vision (Apr 23, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> So far, silence....



One thing has become crystal clear over the past years: 

no leaks = no announcement

So, follow the leaks, as they say 8).


----------



## bigal1000 (Apr 23, 2013)

Written by Paul Simon sung by "[email protected]"


----------



## rpt (Apr 23, 2013)

bigal1000 said:


> Written by Paul Simon sung by "[email protected]"


That is the first thought that hit me. I just love that song!

And then there was the news of the bombing in Boston some days back - and in Tripoli and the killings in Nigeria and so many more deaths... for no reason. And as you can notice I am just talking about human deaths...
*sigh* 

I wish we were "better" living beings...


----------



## dlleno (Apr 23, 2013)

silence is golden...#1 DSLR maker .... 

translation: shut up and get rich


----------



## Midphase (Apr 23, 2013)

bigal1000 said:


> Written by Paul Simon sung by "[email protected]"



Sorry to be the grammar police...but @ ≠ &.

;D


----------



## distant.star (Apr 23, 2013)

.
Well, not total silence.

Nikon today announced a firmware update for their Coolpix P7700.

People ARE talking!


----------



## bvukich (Apr 23, 2013)

I had to chuckle; this date, and silence, means something completely different to whovians...

https://plus.google.com/u/0/s/%23SilenceWillFall/posts


----------



## skullyspice (Apr 23, 2013)

hamada said:


> canon just anncounced that they will make no annocument today.



I guess that still counts as an announcement


----------



## eml58 (Apr 24, 2013)

rpt said:


> bigal1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Written by Paul Simon sung by "[email protected]"
> ...



Agreed, were not, but we live in hope.


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 24, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> So today is the much anticipated April 23 day of announcements... When the earth shakes and both the 70D (new sensor technology) and the 200-400 lens ( rumored to exist longer than Bigfoot and the Loch Ness monster) get revealed to the world......
> 
> So far, silence....


I would react, but the 200-400 will be out of my range and I am all set for equipment anyway, at least for the next few months. BUT one thing that concerns me (or it could be that I've spent too much time on this forum) is that Canon seems a bit slow with their launches, have they always been that? Or is it that the market have been disrupted by Sony's new sensors and possibly Sigma's recent announcements? 

This is not a troll post, I am a Canon guy and will stay a Canon guy for years to come, I am very happy with my gear. I'm just trying to get my arms around it.

thanks
J


----------



## ksagomonyants (Apr 24, 2013)

hamada said:


> canon just anncounced that they will make no annocument today.



I doubt Canon announced anything. All we talk about is our speculations which may or may not have anything to do with plans of Canon itself.


----------



## ROBOTMAN28 (Apr 24, 2013)

I had to jump in here. Whenever I get new cameraitis I get my 7D out and go take some pictures. Tonight I used my tripod and took several shots off of my patio as the sun was going down. I used my 24-105 at 28 mm and F8. I tried a few little tweaks like bumping the saturation up to 1 in the Neutral setting and increasing the sharpness to 2. I tried different focus modes from my usual "Single point AF", including the manual zone select shifted to the left for a particular tree. I played with white balance settings. I shot in Live mode with a 2 second timer for many of the shots. I took 19 shots all in all. Brought them inside and pixel peeped the heck out of them. I made some crops, kept one in the original framing, and made a watercolor out of a crop of the tree that caught my eye. The crummy old 7D will still take better images than I can visualize. I don't use the fast focus on mine so much, stills and macro are more my thing. My point is, the camera isn't the limitation, I am.

Still, the new ones will make it easier to get good images (we used to say exposures) and I like the idea of higher res. With high resolution you can use a really good fixed lens and crop your zoom later. I feel like I am missing out on something not having a new way cool camera right now! I guess I'll just try to get more things framed correctly the first time and learn how to use the camera I have with more skill!!! LOL


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 24, 2013)

skullyspice said:


> hamada said:
> 
> 
> > canon just anncounced that they will make no annocument today.
> ...


+1 ;D


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 24, 2013)

ROBOTMAN28 said:


> I had to jump in here. Whenever I get new cameraitis I get my 7D out and go take some pictures. Tonight I used my tripod and took several shots off of my patio as the sun was going down. I used my 24-105 at 28 mm and F8. I tried a few little tweaks like bumping the saturation up to 1 in the Neutral setting and increasing the sharpness to 2. I tried different focus modes from my usual "Single point AF", including the manual zone select shifted to the left for a particular tree. I played with white balance settings. I shot in Live mode with a 2 second timer for many of the shots. I took 19 shots all in all. Brought them inside and pixel peeped the heck out of them. I made some crops, kept one in the original framing, and made a watercolor out of a crop of the tree that caught my eye. The crummy old 7D will still take better images than I can visualize. I don't use the fast focus on mine so much, stills and macro are more my thing. My point is, the camera isn't the limitation, I am.
> 
> Still, the new ones will make it easier to get good images (we used to say exposures) and I like the idea of higher res. With high resolution you can use a really good fixed lens and crop your zoom later. I feel like I am missing out on something not having a new way cool camera right now! I guess I'll just try to get more things framed correctly the first time and learn how to use the camera I have with more skill!!! LOL


I have a 5D Mk III and a 7D. I pulled out my 7D today. I still love it, it's still a "way cool" camera! Just sayin... 8)


----------



## pj1974 (Apr 24, 2013)

ROBOTMAN28 said:


> I had to jump in here. Whenever I get new cameraitis I get my 7D out and go take some pictures. Tonight I used my tripod and took several shots off of my patio as the sun was going down. I used my 24-105 at 28 mm and F8. I tried a few little tweaks like bumping the saturation up to 1 in the Neutral setting and increasing the sharpness to 2. I tried different focus modes from my usual "Single point AF", including the manual zone select shifted to the left for a particular tree. I played with white balance settings. I shot in Live mode with a 2 second timer for many of the shots. I took 19 shots all in all. Brought them inside and pixel peeped the heck out of them. I made some crops, kept one in the original framing, and made a watercolor out of a crop of the tree that caught my eye. The crummy old 7D will still take better images than I can visualize. I don't use the fast focus on mine so much, stills and macro are more my thing. My point is, the camera isn't the limitation, I am.
> 
> Still, the new ones will make it easier to get good images (we used to say exposures) and I like the idea of higher res. With high resolution you can use a really good fixed lens and crop your zoom later. I feel like I am missing out on something not having a new way cool camera right now! I guess I'll just try to get more things framed correctly the first time and learn how to use the camera I have with more skill!!! LOL



Great (first!) post. Respect.  That is also how I often 'cure' my 'new cameraitis' - actually go out and practice, and make some decent photos!

Over many years of photography, I've realise that I still have a lot to learn, develop, practice and enjoy about my current photo great... which currently includes a Canon 7D with 5 good lenses.

Paul 8)


----------



## scottkinfw (Apr 24, 2013)

Shhocker- no 200 to 400! I wonder if it really exists outside of a few prototypes.
I guess I will have a few extra thousands of dollars to hold on to (said with sarcsm). 

sek


Don Haines said:


> So today is the much anticipated April 23 day of announcements... When the earth shakes and both the 70D (new sensor technology) and the 200-400 lens ( rumored to exist longer than Bigfoot and the Loch Ness monster) get revealed to the world......
> 
> So far, silence....


----------



## rpt (Apr 24, 2013)

eml58 said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > bigal1000 said:
> ...


Yup! There is hope!


----------



## Don Haines (Apr 24, 2013)

ROBOTMAN28 said:


> I had to jump in here. Whenever I get new cameraitis I get my 7D out and go take some pictures. Tonight I used my tripod and took several shots off of my patio as the sun was going down. I used my 24-105 at 28 mm and F8. I tried a few little tweaks like bumping the saturation up to 1 in the Neutral setting and increasing the sharpness to 2. I tried different focus modes from my usual "Single point AF", including the manual zone select shifted to the left for a particular tree. I played with white balance settings. I shot in Live mode with a 2 second timer for many of the shots. I took 19 shots all in all. Brought them inside and pixel peeped the heck out of them. I made some crops, kept one in the original framing, and made a watercolor out of a crop of the tree that caught my eye. The crummy old 7D will still take better images than I can visualize. I don't use the fast focus on mine so much, stills and macro are more my thing. My point is, the camera isn't the limitation, I am.
> 
> Still, the new ones will make it easier to get good images (we used to say exposures) and I like the idea of higher res. With high resolution you can use a really good fixed lens and crop your zoom later. I feel like I am missing out on something not having a new way cool camera right now! I guess I'll just try to get more things framed correctly the first time and learn how to use the camera I have with more skill!!! LOL



And that's what it is all about.... Seeing and creativity.... Great first post and welcome to the forum.


----------



## CROSSfirePhoto (Apr 24, 2013)

was getting burned out recently... slapped my nifty fifty on my 7D and just went for a walk around town... best thing i could have done... usually shoot sports... took a week off and shot everything but... 

hadnt used that lens in a few months, got in a rut with my 70-200 and 28-75... 

threw my 70-200 on my 40D, switched to B&W and shot a whole soccer game with burst mode off... forced me to change my 'spray and pray' midset with my 7D and focus (no pun intended) on my shooting... 

read about the 36 challege... only take 36 shots at an event as if i only had a roll of film in the camera... that about killed me off... used to running 700-1000 shots per game/event... but i really tried (took 54) but it took less time to edit them down (shoot for a local paper) and i appreciated the shots more... 

Blessings,
paul


----------



## dlleno (Apr 24, 2013)

CROSSfirePhoto said:


> was getting burned out recently... slapped my nifty fifty on my 7D and just went for a walk around town... best thing i could have done... usually shoot sports... took a week off and shot everything but...
> 
> hadnt used that lens in a few months, got in a rut with my 70-200 and 28-75...
> 
> ...



Definitely enjoyed the spray and pray comment.... and having come from the world of 35mm film where even 2fps was astonishing, I for one value the burst mode. But I totally agree that one must strike the right balance and use burst mode as a tool when it is warranted, and not just for the sound effects  . I really like the above-mentioned exercise -- one must not lose the skill of finger/eye coordination and capturing the right moment. Here's an example where I'm likely to use burst mode without apology: You're at an air show and you want to blur the prop on the P51, and so your shutter speed is slower than the rule of thumb for handheld photos. It may take a few frames to get the plane itself tack sharp. Yea I’m not a fan of seeing P51s hanging in the sky as if suspended by a string. If it has a prop, blur it


----------



## J.R. (Apr 24, 2013)

Sound of silence ... 

Oh yeah! I can hear it loud and clear! In fact the rumor regarding the (further) delay with the 200-400 sounds like a fart


----------



## shutterlag (Apr 24, 2013)

Speaking of silence, check out this hilarious review from the camera store on the "new" T5i:

Canon Rebel T5i (700d) Hands-On


----------



## bseitz234 (Apr 24, 2013)

shutterlag said:


> Speaking of silence, check out this hilarious review from the camera store on the "new" T5i:
> 
> Canon Rebel T5i (700d) Hands-On



hahah, that's great. I needed a laugh this afternoon...


----------



## unfocused (Apr 24, 2013)

shutterlag said:


> Speaking of silence, check out this hilarious review from the camera store on the "new" T5i...



Not bad, but he's no Kai Wong.


----------



## Click (Apr 25, 2013)

shutterlag said:


> Speaking of silence, check out this hilarious review from the camera store on the "new" T5i:
> 
> Canon Rebel T5i (700d) Hands-On




ha ha ha ;D Very funny.


----------



## bycostello (May 4, 2013)

watched pot never boils...


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2013)

Shhh... Did you hear that?


----------

